# Each person...doing just one thing.....



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

CAN make a difference! To each person..that takes time to do just one thing...whether it be taking time to send on a cross post, offer a donation, drive a leg of transport, temp test, take pictures, foster...and the list goes on..........THANK YOU!

http://www.blip.tv/file/3014054


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I'll second that!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll third it!!!

1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+1+infinity = a whole lot of people doing one thing!!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

ty! very inspiring and touching! I know that things dont always go textbook in rescue, but when you meet one like this, no matter how it goes, he was saved! I have no idea how this gets repeated day after day, I am just glad it does! Gonna go give my Anna a little extra supper and treat and maybe cuddle on the couch.


----------



## vomonyxhaus (Feb 15, 2009)

That's what happened with this special boy..... You may remember a couple of weeks ago a dog a few of us were working on saving in the Alachua county Shelter.... Ramsey. Well he is doing well in his new home and is a very lucky and happy boy!!!!

original post 










Well Ramsey's new Mom and Dad are so in love with him and Ramsey with them.... you can see it in his eyes when he looks at them!!!!
So thank you to all who were involved in helping this boy get out!!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh Ramsey!!!That's so great to hear!!!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Ramsey, he is such a lovely dog, how do these guys actually end up where they are? I will never understand it!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Gee thanks Mary Ann...I actually had nearly made it all day long without sheding tears at work...up until opening that link.... I must really appear as a wack job something....I sit here and all the sudden tears just start rolling down my face....


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

What a wonderful video. I couldn't keep back the tears either!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Just seen this post. Nice to be reminded that even doing one thing for the dogs is still helping. I havent been on here hardly at all lately- have had many many things going on that have kept me away including some health issues, and while I do the Home Visit "coordinating" for our rescue, I feel all the time that I dont do anything beneficial. I miss fostering more than I can say and feel worthless in rescue lately!! Hopefully we will be back to fostering sometime in February though.


----------

